
There’s no such thing as a web page: The problem with software metaphors - hiatuscc
https://medium.com/the-mission/theres-no-such-thing-as-a-web-page-why-software-metaphors-are-a-danger-to-our-brains-9da566b5155a
======
nxsynonym
Even if we start describing things in the way the Author states, it won't
really make a difference.

Real or not, the effects are what matter. The literal description of the thing
won't change how we interact with the thing.

The only way to prevent information overload is through self discipline.
That's a conscious choice to make, and it won't be made by simply re-naming
"news feed" to "bullshit" or something similar.

